# Rough Idle, and Runs Rough???????



## TimDogg (Jun 17, 2003)

Car runs perfect while its cold, as soon as it heats up it starts this rough idle and it runs rough too, sputters like its going to cut out. Throught the entire rpm range it sputters......When it's cold it does just fine again until-------you got it, it gets hot!!!! Could this be the O2 Sensor??? Has anyone had this prob before? :dunno: 
Thanks for the help.


----------

